
The Harmful Consequences of the Robustness Principle – Martin Thomson (2015) - Nydhal
https://tools.ietf.org/id/draft-thomson-postel-was-wrong-03.html
======
rurban
The part of the JSON improvements is wrong though. Each new iteration of the
standard made it worse, opening security holes, and the last clarified only
one minor issue, but not the other major open ones. But it is still the only
secure serialization format because it is so dumb.

